# Stihl Handsaw PS-90



## Highclimber OR (Jul 17, 2008)

I have seen this in a few places around the net but when I get a hold of my local Stihl dealer they say that their distributor does not carry it yet. What is my best bet as it is a violation to order Stihl over the net or mail. I know it may seem stupid but having a handsaw when climbing has many advantages. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 17, 2008)

It is probably made by ARS....

Buy a Kanzawa or Silky...they are better.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jul 17, 2008)

rbtree said:


> It is probably made by ARS....
> 
> Buy a Kanzawa or Silky...they are better.



Thank you


----------



## Pete M (Jul 17, 2008)

*SILKY*


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats a big silky, is it a zubat?


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Highclimber OR said:


> I have seen this in a few places around the net but when I get a hold of my local Stihl dealer they say that their distributor does not carry it yet. What is my best bet as it is a violation to order Stihl over the net or mail. I know it may seem stupid but having a handsaw when climbing has many advantages. Any feedback would be appreciated.



Nothing stupid about a hand saw while climbing! Never leave the ground without one, myself!


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jul 17, 2008)

> know it may seem stupid but having a handsaw when climbing has many advantages.



Not at all. Maybe a strict removal climber who only does large trees doesn't necessarily need one, but mine never comes off my saddle. It's indispensable. I've always used Silky.


----------



## hornett224 (Jul 17, 2008)

*i have the Stihl one.*

made in Japan and works awesome.i didn't believe in them until i worked with TreeMDS.


----------



## Pete M (Jul 17, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Thats a big silky, is it a zubat?



Funny you should say that...mine's a Zubat 330. Done good today at removing a 30ft ash tree that had grown against a wall. All that had to be chainsawed was about 7ft of stump. The woman next door couldn't believe how quiet we'd been. She'd expected to be hearing chainsaws all day.

Wonder how the Stihl PS90 compares with the Silky saws? S'pose could even be out of the same factory, then priced with a nice mark up for the orange and white colour scheme!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine never comes off my saddle. Once you have it you will cut obstacles out of your way instead of fight them. Easier than unclipping and starting the saw on the little stuff. A must have tool.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jul 17, 2008)

I cannot imagine climbing without my handsaw. In some cases, it may actually be a lifesaving piece of equipment. My handsaw scabbard is permanently attached to my harness. Don't climb without your handsaw. 

As a related aside ---- My best friend's brother-in-law violated a very important scuba diving rule: He dove without his diving knife in commercially fished waters. He got tangled in fishline and drowned in less than twenty feet of water. He was 19. That was some thirty years ago, and it still haunts me. I ALWAYS have my knife in my leg scabbard when I dive.


----------



## Pete M (Jul 17, 2008)

Bad about being trapped in line underwater! That's something that worries me even when snorkeling in 10ft of water - loads of anglers fishing line and bits of trawler net hanging around just off the beach.


----------



## Mark Currie (Jul 17, 2008)

I always climb with my leg scabbard. Silky Zubat 330 blade in a Gomtaro handle (don't ask, it works.. haha). I remember 2 years ago on a job, lending it to one guy that's never climbed with a hand saw. He fell in love with it.


----------



## Bermie (Jul 17, 2008)

The Stihl blades are very good but the Silky is excellent!
My Silky Zubat is my 'third hand' I feel incomplete without it.

If you want Stihl stuff sent to you, get someone to go buy one for you then send it to you.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jul 17, 2008)

Pete M said:


> Bad about being trapped in line underwater! That's something that worries me even when snorkeling in 10ft of water - loads of anglers fishing line and bits of trawler net hanging around just off the beach.



Please, man, don't fail to strap on your diving knife. I'm not kidding, here, one bit. If I can push you into buying and using one, if you don't have one now, I will have done enough, on this board. Be safe!


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your input it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jul 18, 2008)

My ol' fashioned Fanno 13 never leaves the saddle either 

Half the time I also have a pole saw with me as well. The hook I use to set lines and the saws function is obvious.....


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always got my Gerber blade handy and always a Silky on the job.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 18, 2008)

I never have climbed without my Silky or Fano both work great the silky by far out shines the fano but the blades are cheaper. I can not tell you all the things I have used mine for. I use it to catch lines and place them and to pull branches. The list goes on and on but you get the point. Try a few other climbers before you settle on one. I tried a couple of people just on the ground mind you and fell in love with the silky.
Jared


----------

